# Easiest Bands Ever To Make



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lutz in Germany recently sent me a box of some really awesome rubberbands. These bands are the same width as #64s but are 8" long without cutting. Lutz sent a fork banded up with them and it shoots great. In a "blind taste test" you'd be hard-pressed to tell the difference between these and any other straight-cut bandset or fixed tube set by the way they draw or shoot.
I put them on my new ringer that I just made and am looking forward to some longevity testing.I expect them to last a while because there's no ties to wear against the bands. They're looped through the pouch and pulled snug without cutting them. They just happen to be a great match for my draw length.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I love simple! Love the ring shooter mod, too! no tying....man, that's sweet!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

They look perfect


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice setup mate!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I am eagerly awaiting my Rockstar pouch. I may beg Ray to build a sling pouch. Ala David and Goliath. Some of the videos I've seen make it very appealing....


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Great! I can see myself using those.
I'm curious about your 'longevity' test.
Keep us updated.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Looks great. The bands remind me of spinach pasta


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Simplicity at its greatest! I shot chains for a long time and without proper chrony access was convinced that they were shooting as fast as any set I had made from tbg or tubes, the only thing I did notice was the punch power of a shot from chains seems alot softer than that of the other rubber types??? Tgb will punch holes in tin cans where as the chains will leave dent even thought the ammo size and speed seem similar?.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

what kind of fps do you get with 9.5mm steel with that set up.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You would be a good sales man MJ. I mean that in a positive way. Good products are easy to talk about. Look forward to what you find with the longevity test.

The easy aspect of those is immensely appealing.

You have also made who knows how many of us want to have some of those colorful greenies.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> what kind of fps do you get with 9.5mm steel with that set up.


 I hardly ever shoot 9.5mm and I don't have a chrony








I haven't had a chance to shoot these bands in this setup yet. I will today and see how they perform.


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

They look strangely tasty, with a bit of sugar sprinkled on them they would look like those fizzy apple belt sweets I used to have as a kid. Back on topic though, I would love to see these used in an "Improvised office supplies" build.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Those look good....................

UK supplier here 
http://www.thefaircorp.com/category/eco-rubber-bands

Other suppliers for Europe + USA here
http://www.fairdealtrading.com/distributors.htm


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

peakshooter said:


> Those look good....................
> 
> UK supplier here
> http://www.thefairco...co-rubber-bands
> ...


dang good find there!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking Good


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, a little update...
These work ok but are not spectacular. Two per side is a little slow with 1/2" steel, three per side seems to work ok with medium/large rocks but the draw is so stiff that I couldn't do more than a few shots.
Testing will continue.


----------

